
Why Frame Scored $16M Investment from Microsoft and Bain Capital Ventures - metaleks
https://www.forbes.com/sites/patrickmoorhead/2017/05/17/why-frame-scored-16m-investment-from-microsoft-and-bain-capital-ventures/#79058cf03d25
======
mindcrime
_Why Frame Scored $16M Investment from Microsoft and Bain Capital Ventures_

I hate this kind of language. It perpetuates the mindset that "scoring"
investment is the goal, as opposed to a purely tactical maneuver. "Scoring"
would be landing a customer deal that, ya know, generates actual revenue.
Taking investment is just something you do, or not, along the path to making
money.

------
sulexk
This makes alot of sense. I have always wanted a way of using photoshop's
native features in my browser. So it seems like now its possible. However,
imagine a Frame for Gaming! Playing at 30-60FPS in your browser that sounds
compelling

~~~
corcrash
60FPS is currently supported on Frame (still a bit experimental) but the
problem for that are the GPUs used on cloud platforms as they are not on par
with general consumer ones.

